# What color is this sand eel jr.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have not seen this color anywhere I was on fire with it at Sabine lake and can't find it.Bob Norton said he would look for some at last years Houston fishing show but no reply.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

pumpkinseed, or cajun pepper


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Pretty close to tequila rocks...page 2...also might see them on ebay...have to scroll thru all sand eel for sale.....

http://www.nortonlures.net/#!sand-eel/cov3


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Sand eel jrs are killer


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's an "Oil Can" Core Shot no longer in production. My all-time fish catching soft plastic. The story I got from Norton was that the special nozzle for production in China broke, and they wanted $10,000. for a new one, so no more core shots


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

kenny said:


> It's an "Oil Can" Core Shot no longer in production. My all-time fish catching soft plastic. The story I got from Norton was that the special nozzle for production in China broke, and they wanted $10,000. for a new one, so no more core shots


Thanks for the bad news Kenny I found the down south lure company to have a very close replacement.What a bummer.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey bubba, I've got about 100 bags of those lures in my tackle bag. Should be worth $39.99 a bag or so!! 


Just kidding!! I've nuked some reds with that exact color!


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> I have not seen this color anywhere I was on fire with it at Sabine lake and can't find it.Bob Norton said he would look for some at last years Houston fishing show but no reply.


That's actually one of our "core shot" colors that we ran between 2008-2010. We called that color "salsa". Looks like that one is seriously faded. It did not look like that when new.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

kenny said:


> It's an "Oil Can" Core Shot no longer in production. My all-time fish catching soft plastic. The story I got from Norton was that the special nozzle for production in China broke, and they wanted $10,000. for a new one, so no more core shots


These were never made in China. All of our soft plastics are made in the USA. The production was a pain though so we did discontinue them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Norton_Lures said:


> These were never made in China. All of our soft plastics are made in the USA. The production was a pain though so we did discontinue them.


Sorry about that. It's just what I heard. The oil can was one of the most productive lure patterns I've ever used. Maybe be pained and make some more AND CHARGE a little more for the product?


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

kenny said:


> Sorry about that. It's just what I heard. The oil can was one of the most productive lure patterns I've ever used. Maybe be pained and make some more AND CHARGE a little more for the product?


No problem at all. Our manufacturer stopped producing them, it wasn't our decision. If it was up to me I would definitely take the time.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Noticed that you had the new eels with paddle tails. They looked really good.

How are they working out? Catching more fish on the the straight tail or paddle tail down in Rockport?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kelly Wiggler had a shrimp tail in that color called "Cajun Pepper"
Shure was a great color too.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The core shot Norton "Oil Can" had a rootbeer core (that was actually purple) wrapped with a transparent yellow-green (which over the purple caused it to go more brown). Man that green lit up in the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys should check out Kelly Wiggler's color "Lagunaflauge". In the sun it almost glows.









http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

JimD said:


> Noticed that you had the new eels with paddle tails. They looked really good.
> 
> How are they working out? Catching more fish on the the straight tail or paddle tail down in Rockport?


Thanks, they have been working well. I like the throw the Sand Shad Jr. in in 1-3 feet of water and the larger Sand Shad in deeper water. The nice thing about both of them is they are deadly on a straight retrieve.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Oil can"core shot", order it online..the owner should still have them but academy used to sell core shots, I'm disappointed that they don't anymore.


Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh never mind, seems like everyone is saying, its out of production ..i guess I'm behind news,lol..shout to the Norton owner and put them back in reproduction!! I love the core shots color, disappointed that they aren't in.production anymore.


Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

There are plenty of similar color sand eels that'll work really well. I completely support Norton lures. Bob Norton has been making quality products for years and is a heck of a guy, and fisherman; a real purist. Opening night, Cajun pepper, margarita, and black magic are my go-to colors. Also caught some big trout on the jalapeÃ±o color.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the lure, but dang they change colors a lot. Old pumpkin was nearly illegal, they changed it to a dark brown that just doesn't work as well. Yeah, there's some close, but not the same. And I've got four different colors all marked "baffin magic"


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I see I'm not the only one that misses this bait.Down south lures has a very close runner up.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree. Consistency with the Norton colors is pretty much nonexistent. It's a shame too bc it's my second favorite plastic.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

bragwell said:


> There are plenty of similar color sand eels that'll work really well. I completely support Norton lures. Bob Norton has been making quality products for years and is a heck of a guy, and fisherman; a real purist. Opening night, Cajun pepper, margarita, and black magic are my go-to colors. Also caught some big trout on the jalapeÃ±o color.


Thanks for the kind words bragwell!! Bob is my dad and he is a real stickler when it comes to colors!! He began running plastic himself in 1987 with his own plastic injection and came up with his own formulas which we still use. Our core shot colors were my dad's idea and unfortunately our current soft plastic manufacturer just didn't want to run them anymore. To answer others questions about colors that we might have discontinued over the years, if sales drop to a certain point it just doesn't make sense from a financial standpoint for us to re-order that color...this is not what happened to the core shots but it does happen sometimes. With that being said...we still offer 42 colors in the sand eel jr. alone.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bragwell said:


> I agree. Consistency with the Norton colors is pretty much nonexistent. It's a shame too bc it's my second favorite plastic.


Good point bud.This down south lure has a subtle paddle tail and has done me good.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

bragwell said:


> I agree. Consistency with the Norton colors is pretty much nonexistent. It's a shame too bc it's my second favorite plastic.


Man, that is extremely hard to hear. We look at every package before it goes out, I guess we'll try harder.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

When I find a Norton color I like, I call up Mr. Norton, one of the nicest guys you would ever want to meet, order a few hundred of them, and I swing by his shop to see him and pick them up. That way I don't worry for a while about my favorite bait being out of stock or hard to find. I have a few colors I wish I had 1000 of. Maybe I need to call him after Christmas! 

The sand eel Jr. will go down as one of my top 10 baits of my life, unless something changes drastically in the next 40-50 years. Hopefully I get that long to try new ones out.

Please keep up the great work Mr. Norton.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Norton_Lures said:


> Man, that is extremely hard to hear. We look at every package before it goes out, I guess we'll try harder.


Another fella brought up a valid point on the old pumpkin seed vs the new, and the MIA core shots being a little frustrating I didn't mean to make such a blanket statement. The black magic, margarita, Cajun pepper, jalapeÃ±o, and opening night colors as well as others have remained consistent. I will always have Norton sand eel jrs on me. Sometimes it's all I carry, and all I need. Y'all still do have plenty of colors. I like the two toned colors y'all have released.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Good point bud.This down south lure has a subtle paddle tail and has done me good.


Looks like a good bait for sure.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Norton_Lures said:


> Man, that is extremely hard to hear. We look at every package before it goes out, I guess we'll try harder.


The color on the new chicken-on-the-chain sand eel paddle tail & jr is very light root beer, not darker green like the bull minnow.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, I went to a local tackle spot with the intention of buying sand eel jrs in plum/chart, and the tails on them were not chartreuse at all. A bit of variation I don't mind, but they were like banana yellow. I doubt a fish would care much, but I've heard enough about plum/chart that I felt I could throw one with confidence. These things happen though. I took them to the desk and said "Hey, check this out..." and told them what was up. I wasn't upset in any way, just figured this was a QC issue they would want to know about, like telling the guys at Whataburger the coke is flat. They stared at me like I was nuts, could not care a bit less about it.

It's not like I was saying "oh its _dark pear_ and not _chartreuse_". The thing looked like it was missing a pigment. NortonLures, you guys should ask your retailers to take this stuff more seriously--it might be something that happens after they are shipped out. Some of them are so jaded about the whole lure choice thing that they don't care, but your customers do.

FWIW, I got chicken-on-a-chain sand eels and laguna copper sand shads, and I've got no problem with that whatsoever! I like Nortons because they have good action(#1 reason) and they are the most local.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's the one that I wish could get fixed...
Your "pumpkin" color:
















what it *USED* to be when it actually caught fish:












Norton_Lures said:


> Thanks for the kind words bragwell!! Bob is my dad and he is a real stickler when it comes to colors!! He began running plastic himself in 1987 with his own plastic injection and came up with his own formulas which we still use. Our core shot colors were my dad's idea and unfortunately our current soft plastic manufacturer just didn't want to run them anymore. To answer others questions about colors that we might have discontinued over the years, if sales drop to a certain point it just doesn't make sense from a financial standpoint for us to re-order that color...this is not what happened to the core shots but it does happen sometimes. With that being said...we still offer 42 colors in the sand eel jr. alone.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

Our pumpkin never looked like that. It hasn't changed since we started running that color in 1987. If you want to dispute that feel free to call my dad, Bob Norton 361-463-1901. The color catches fish. If it didn't, we wouldn't be selling it.



pmgoffjr said:


> Here's the one that I wish could get fixed...
> Your "pumpkin" color:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Norton_Lures said:


> *Our pumpkin never looked like that*. It hasn't changed since we started running that color in 1987. If you want to dispute that feel free to call my dad, Bob Norton 361-463-1901. The color catches fish. If it didn't, we wouldn't be selling it.


I second that.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

kenny said:


> The color on the new chicken-on-the-chain sand eel paddle tail & jr is very light root beer, not darker green like the bull minnow.


X2, the Sand Shad Jr. in Chicken on a Chain is a different color on top than that of the Bull Minnow or Sand Eel Jr in Chicken on a Chain.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok fine, I've got some old sandeels stashed somewhere, *IF* I take pictures of it, will you call BS on me again? I know I'm not dreaming this one up at all.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Lets see them


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, old on the left, new on the right, both packages marked "pumkin" Please tell me that's the same color. Then tell me it's raining on the back of my leg


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Advantage pmg....

I have noticed a similar difference in colors over the years!

Love the SEjr's ...........wc


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Who wants to bet we hear nothing but crickets from here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish are color blind...bahaha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Errrrrrrrr come in Norton.....


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks pretty **** different.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Crickets....no big surprise.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

pmgoffjr said:


> Crickets....no big surprise.


That's not cool. Young Mr.Norton doesn't have to be on here at all, and it's never easy to take negative criticism. It' Christmas, give the guy a break. He'll respond later.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

pmgoffjr said:


> Ok, old on the left, new on the right, both packages marked "pumkin" Please tell me that's the same color. Then tell me it's raining on the back of my leg


 The color difference your seeing may not have anything to do with Norton's quality control. There are several things that can alter the color of soft plastics like sunlight, moisture, and age. I've had chartreuse Bass assassins turn clear, red Corky's turn pink, and purple Kelly Wiggle's turn light blue. If you don't believe me, go buy two packs of any soft plastics on the market of the same color, put one pack in your house, somewhere that's dark, like a closet or drawer , than put the other pack on the dash of your truck, or the console of your boat. I promise you, in a month they wont be the same color.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Good point sharkchum, they can even do that on the rack at the stores.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> The color difference your seeing may not have anything to do with Norton's quality control. There are several things that can alter the color of soft plastics like sunlight, moisture, and age. I've had chartreuse Bass assassins turn clear, red Corky's turn pink, and purple Kelly Wiggle's turn light blue. If you don't believe me, go buy two packs of any soft plastics on the market of the same color, put one pack in your house, somewhere that's dark, like a closet or drawer , than put the other pack on the dash of your truck, or the console of your boat. I promise you, in a month they wont be the same color.


Yep.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Either way sand eel jrs are some of the best soft plastics money can buy. If you can't catch fish with them that's you're problem.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Either way sand eel jrs are some of the best soft plastics money can buy. If you can't catch fish with them that's you're problem.


X2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, my all time favorite is the Black Magic. Redfish catchin' son of a gun.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, we're eating Christmas dinner courtesy a Sand Eel Jr this evening.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

No doubt plastics can and will change colors, and I have seen it plenty of times but that's not what happened here. Go find a ten year old color chart you will see the old color exactly like the picture. Not the dog poo brown you get now.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

pmgoffjr said:


> No doubt plastics can and will change colors, and I have seen it plenty of times but that's not what happened here. Go find a ten year old color chart you will see the old color exactly like the picture. Not the dog poo brown you get now.


You could always just take up bass fishin instead and go buy some yamamoto's or something?  lol

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Or bowling, or skydiving, what difference does that make? I asked why they changed a color of a bait, and you'd think I kicked someone's dog. It's obvious they did, Ray Charles could see it, but everyone acts like a cover up politician. "oops" would have been the honest answer, but I guess we can't admit anything anymore.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

I figure they're just busy Christmas-ing. They'll get around to it, I hope.

It is a question worth answering.


----------



## jumpminow (Nov 11, 2006)

I believe it's Norton's Cayene Gold.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:rotfl: :headknock


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

jumpminow said:


> I believe it's Norton's Cayene Gold.


All packages are labeled "pumpkin" Just old and new, and if I could find some really old ones, they're even lighter, but pretty sure they'll be in less than pristine shape.

And, I'll show the progression on "baffin magic" that's a color that's changed a few times also.

And don't get me wrong, I love the lure, it's always tied on, and will continue to purchase them, just wanted to know if we could get something back that worked.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread on my part was to maybe find some salsa or oilcan core shot again.That bait would actually turn a natural chartreuse when under water.I agree that Norton colors change from bag to bag.Norton is a good bait and is sold most anywhere plastics are sold for a reason.I will also continue to use em.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

Those definitely do look different. The difference is in the amount and size of glitter. I definitely didn't think I would get bashed so hard for not being on 2cool Christmas eve and Christmas. My apologies to all who thought I was ignoring these questions. 


pmgoffjr said:


> Ok, old on the left, new on the right, both packages marked "pumkin" Please tell me that's the same color. Then tell me it's raining on the back of my leg


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

i would like to see glowcicle color make a comeback. caught a lot of trout on that color. seems like they didn't keep very well. I have two packs unopened but the glow plastic and the clear plastic kind of ran together and made them cloudy. can't see the hologram flake anymore.


----------



## Norton_Lures (Dec 25, 2012)

dbuswell said:


> i would like to see glowcicle color make a comeback. caught a lot of trout on that color. seems like they didn't keep very well. I have two packs unopened but the glow plastic and the clear plastic kind of ran together and made them cloudy. can't see the hologram flake anymore.


I liked that color too. I'll see if we can somehow get some of these colors back up. Gotta see how the Mad Mullet Project does first. We have already come out with a laminate color replica for the core shot color voo doo. We call it voo doo II. It is the same color as voo doo and available in the bull minnow and sand eel
http://www.nortonlures.net/#!product/prd1/1019269254/se-31---voo-doo-ii
http://www.nortonlures.net/#!product/prd1/1017663564/bm-31---voo-doo-ii


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I miss the Baffin Magic color, pink with glitter (say what ya will).

The core shots were nice, but the regular Baffin Magic was a go-to for me.

I'm down to my last bag.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Norton_Lures said:


> Those definitely do look different. The difference is in the amount and size of glitter. I definitely didn't think I would get bashed so hard for not being on 2cool Christmas eve and Christmas. My apologies to all who thought I was ignoring these questions.


No apologies needed. Understand the eel is my favorite plastic and one is always rigged to go. All I'm asking is to go back to the original color. It works better. It's not the flake its the plastic. It hasn't changed colors its not a dream. Too many times the old eel produces more bites than the new if it worked the same I wouldn't be whining about it.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

So, the real question arises...
How many would I have to order for a *special* mix color?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to ask such a difficult question.


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

Norton_Lures said:


> I liked that color too. I'll see if we can somehow get some of these colors back up. Gotta see how the Mad Mullet Project does first. We have already come out with a laminate color replica for the core shot color voo doo. We call it voo doo II. It is the same color as voo doo and available in the bull minnow and sand eel
> http://www.nortonlures.net/#!product/prd1/1019269254/se-31---voo-doo-ii
> http://www.nortonlures.net/#!product/prd1/1017663564/bm-31---voo-doo-ii


I would love to see just straight clear plastic with hologram flake in it. It really shimmers in the water. I have been buying opening night since glowcicle went away and it has been pretty effective where I fish but that glowcicle was automatic!!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pumpiin seec for sure a go to bait.


----------

